# Leopard Tortoises



## PseudoDave (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi all. Well, in brief, a friend of mine has had two adult female leopard tortoises (still young and also many other species) for a few years now and had been looking for a male the same ages as them for much of that time. Anybody who deals with tortoises particularly this species knows how difficult it is to find adults for sale in the first place let alone mature ones. Well, about 4 months ago we were lucky to both be in the right place at the right time and we found one and it was sold to him for an amazing bargain. Now i'm glad to say, the first lot of eggs have been laid and are looking very good indeed. 7 eggs in total from this young female, the slightly larger female is yet to show us what she can do though.

The male in the picture had just had a routine worming session and wasn't in the mood for posing, so just his shell for today, spectacular looking animals in my opinion. There is now another breeding pair available if he wants them and I have a feeling he is going to :wink:

Dave


----------

